# Jump Hunting in Utah Co.



## Ballistic Tip (Jul 25, 2010)

I had a great day on Friday with Sharpshooter25 and my two boys out in Duchesne. My 5 year old daughter, though, is ticked off that I didn't take her, so I told her I'd get her out this next week. Friday was my first waterfowl hunt of the year (actually, it was the first hunt of any kind since the turkey hunt in the Spring!), so I haven't scouted, driven, or done anything. At the expense of mooching, does anyone have any suggestions for jump hunts in Utah County or in that vicinity?

Thanks dudes....

Dave


----------



## gooseblaster (Sep 2, 2009)

Ya......UTAH LAKE


----------



## Ballistic Tip (Jul 25, 2010)

Isn't Utah Lake all frozen up? I have no idea how to even look for ducks on a frozen lake...


----------



## roseman (Sep 19, 2011)

There's a wetlands management area just south of the lake, where the benjamin slough goes into the lake. Everyone knows about it and it gets walked by hunters every morning and evening. Sometimes you can get lucky and jump a duck off of there.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

actually, that slough that dumps into the south end is private propert, i know this because i'm the only one who has spent the time tracking down the land owner to get legal permission, technically yall are trespassing, the farmer told me he would start posting it private but, he's too afraid yall would take offence to that and start shooting his cows, what a shame. Yes their is Dwr property down their but, that runs between the mountain and 400 yards from the slough, this doesnt include the slough property from the lake to the property with the big orange signs. The wetland management area is east of all this property and is accessible mostly and or only by boat, and is also not part of the slough property, i use to shoot geese down their, you know? The right way, over decoys at 20 yards, that is until all the skybusters showed up and have tainted the whole place up. You may go to the county office building and, their you will find the doctrine that proves these words to be true that i speak of. What once was found now is lost, thanks guys, stay safe my fellow waterfowlers,


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

actually, that slough that dumps into the south end is private propert, i know this because i'm the only one who has spent the time tracking down the land owner to get legal permission, technically yall are trespassing, the farmer told me he would start posting it private but, he's too afraid yall would take offence to that and start shooting his cows, what a shame. Yes their is Dwr property down their but, that runs between the mountain and 400 yards from the slough, this doesnt include the slough property from the lake to the property with the big orange signs. The wetland management area is east of all this property and is accessible mostly and or only by boat, and is also not part of the slough property, i use to shoot geese down their, you know? The right way, over decoys at 20 yards, that is until all the skybusters showed up and have tainted the whole place up. You may go to the county office building and, their you will find the doctrine that proves these words to be true that i speak of. What once was found now is lost, thanks guys, stay safe my fellow waterfowlers,


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

oops i posted twice from my phone, well read it twice.


----------



## travis madden (Sep 29, 2007)

bugglinbulls said:


> actually, that slough that dumps into the south end is private propert, i know this because i'm the only one who has spent the time tracking down the land owner to get legal permission, technically yall are trespassing, the farmer told me he would start posting it private but, he's too afraid yall would take offence to that and start shooting his cows, what a shame. Yes their is Dwr property down their but, that runs between the mountain and 400 yards from the slough, this doesnt include the slough property from the lake to the property with the big orange signs. The wetland management area is east of all this property and is accessible mostly and or only by boat, and is also not part of the slough property, i use to shoot geese down their, you know? The right way, over decoys at 20 yards, that is until all the skybusters showed up and have tainted the whole place up. You may go to the county office building and, their you will find the doctrine that proves these words to be true that i speak of. What once was found now is lost, thanks guys, stay safe my fellow waterfowlers,


Well arent you just a peach. Guy asks about a place to hunt and you need to give a lecture to everyone that hunts the lake? Careful on your assumption that all that hunt down there skybust and you are the only one who "does it the right way". Not trying to stir the mud and can understand that you are trying to keep your piece of ground to hunt on as I would do the same. But lighten up a bit and I hope the rest of your season treats you well.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

I think they were talking about the property to the south of there. The property that has the slough/Benjamin creek running through it prior to that property is the Utah Lake Wetland Preserve, which is owned by the US Government purchased to replace lost wetlands, there is also some property in Goshen that is the same. I understand your frustration, I have had similar problems in the past. The other property is open to the public.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

travis madden said:


> bugglinbulls said:
> 
> 
> > actually, that slough that dumps into the south end is private propert, i know this because i'm the only one who has spent the time tracking down the land owner to get legal permission, technically yall are trespassing, the farmer told me he would start posting it private but, he's too afraid yall would take offence to that and start shooting his cows, what a shame. Yes their is Dwr property down their but, that runs between the mountain and 400 yards from the slough, this doesnt include the slough property from the lake to the property with the big orange signs. The wetland management area is east of all this property and is accessible mostly and or only by boat, and is also not part of the slough property, i use to shoot geese down their, you know? The right way, over decoys at 20 yards, that is until all the skybusters showed up and have tainted the whole place up. You may go to the county office building and, their you will find the doctrine that proves these words to be true that i speak of. What once was found now is lost, thanks guys, stay safe my fellow waterfowlers,
> ...


 MMmmm I love peches, especially with sugar and cream. I expected this to happen, Dude, every time I go their, I watch with my own eyes "the skybusters" shoot geese 80-100 yards high, last time I was their I watched as 4 different geese at 3 different times get hit and sailed off never to be found, thats not fair to me or the geese. yes I'v shot geese at close range and didn't make a solid connection, they sailed off never to be found, after looking of an hour, I can atleast make the effort because I like my bands. but how do you justify wounding and loosing geese shooting them at these crazy long distances, it aint like turkey shot where you MIGHT be able to make a shot that far, its flippin steel shot. but you know what? oh well, who cares anymore, I'v moved on to better hunting, I have no further need to go down and stand in the ringpit with all the other clowns, Thankyou for the rest of the season wishes, same to you,but you know, If I dont shoot another bird, I will stil be happy with the way my season turned out, inspite this crazy weather we currently have.....


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Check out the Provo above Deer Creek. Might also take a look at the Strawberry River (is that Summit county?)... wanted to do that and never got to it. There are also ducks occasionally on Diamond Fork but its not a sure thing. I guess its probably illegal to jumpshoot the Jordan down there by the pumphouse... I don't really know for sure. Good luck... hope you find something.


----------



## bigsouthy10 (Oct 19, 2011)

Saratoga city limits and no hunting rights .....


----------



## dwight (Dec 29, 2011)

bugglinbulls said:


> actually, that slough that dumps into the south end is private propert, i know this because i'm the only one who has spent the time tracking down the land owner to get legal permission, technically yall are trespassing, the farmer told me he would start posting it private but, he's too afraid yall would take offence to that and start shooting his cows, what a shame. Yes their is Dwr property down their but, that runs between the mountain and 400 yards from the slough, this doesnt include the slough property from the lake to the property with the big orange signs. The wetland management area is east of all this property and is accessible mostly and or only by boat, and is also not part of the slough property, i use to shoot geese down their, you know? The right way, over decoys at 20 yards, that is until all the skybusters showed up and have tainted the whole place up. You may go to the county office building and, their you will find the doctrine that proves these words to be true that i speak of. What once was found now is lost, thanks guys, stay safe my fellow waterfowlers,


speaking of the property with the orange signs, does anybody know who owns it? i have heard that there has been like 6 guys that have got trespassing tickets for going through there


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

bugglinbulls said:


> actually, that slough that dumps into the south end is private propert, i know this because i'm the only one who has spent the time tracking down the land owner to get legal permission, technically yall are trespassing, the farmer told me he would start posting it private but, he's too afraid yall would take offence to that and start shooting his cows, what a shame. Yes their is Dwr property down their but, that runs between the mountain and 400 yards from the slough, this doesnt include the slough property from the lake to the property with the big orange signs. The wetland management area is east of all this property and is accessible mostly and or only by boat, and is also not part of the slough property, i use to shoot geese down their, you know? The right way, over decoys at 20 yards, that is until all the skybusters showed up and have tainted the whole place up. You may go to the county office building and, their you will find the doctrine that proves these words to be true that i speak of. What once was found now is lost, thanks guys, stay safe my fellow waterfowlers,


there are NO signs on this ground saying its private. the land isnt cultivated. there are NO fences around the north parts of the property and there are NO cattle in this area. this place isnt a secret, never was. people have hunted that ground and walked the river for years.

good luck on your future hunts. sorry everyones been hunting your secret spot



dwight said:


> speaking of the property with the orange signs, does anybody know who owns it? i have heard that there has been like 6 guys that have got trespassing tickets for going through there


yeah i know the people who own it. good luck with getting permission. ive tried, with no success :evil: they dont exactly like anyone outside their family hunting their ground.


----------



## M Gayler (Oct 3, 2010)

bugglinbulls said:


> travis madden said:
> 
> 
> > bugglinbulls said:
> ...


----------

